# My Ht Setup



## tomscave (Dec 29, 2007)

Nothing too fancy, but it sounds and looks good.

Sony Kds-r60xbr2
Toshiba Hd-a2
Rca 5.1 avr (Being replace soon with Onkyo Tx-Sr705)
Rca vcr
Fta Satellite
Klipsch Quintet III speakers (setup for 7.1 with 2 extra speakers purchased via *bay)
Klipsch Synergy Sub-12 
Nintendo Wii
Panamax 5400EX

I also installed the central wiring panel


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

nice, I got the same TV as you


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like a nice clean decor friendly system!


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

you won't be disappointed with onkyo...I have the tx sr 605 and sounds great.


----------



## tomscave (Dec 29, 2007)

Update....Just purchased the Klipsch B-3 bookshelf speakers and a Klipsch C-3 center channel speaker to replace the Quintet 3's as my fronts. I'm using 4 of the Quintet 3's as my surrounds along with the Sub-12 for my 7.1 setup. I have these connected to my recently purchased Onkyo TX-SR705. IMHO, for the lower end Klipsch line of speakers, these sound great. All I need now is a pair of stands for the B-3's. Anybody got a recommendation for stands?, metal or wood construction or a combination of the two?. I'm also considering building my own stands and make the bookshelf speakers look like towers. I'll post pics when all it's all setup.


----------



## tomscave (Dec 29, 2007)

tomscave said:


> Update....Just purchased the Klipsch B-3 bookshelf speakers and a Klipsch C-3 center channel speaker to replace the Quintet 3's as my fronts. I'm using 4 of the Quintet 3's as my surrounds along with the Sub-12 for my 7.1 setup. I have these connected to my recently purchased Onkyo TX-SR705. IMHO, for the lower end Klipsch line of speakers, these sound great. All I need now is a pair of stands for the B-3's. Anybody got a recommendation for stands?, metal or wood construction or a combination of the two?. I'm also considering building my own stands and make the bookshelf speakers look like towers. I'll post pics when all it's all setup.


Finally finished building my custom stands for my B3's. They're made with 3/4" birch plywood, the same width and depth as the B3's and 30 inches high. sprayed flat black so the woodgrain shows through. Speaker wire concealed through the base and up through the stand. 15 pounds of lead shot (scuba soft weights) in each stand. I'm very happy with the way they turned out.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! :T

They really look like towers ... (if I saw the speakers before reading what you did, I'll swear they were towers :yes:


----------

